# Ninja Limericks



## phlux (Sep 9, 2004)

I will post some ninja limericks I wrote over on Kutaki... this first one is for Dale:



> There once was a Ninja named Dale...
> Whos skill would make enemies pale,
> He's quick on his feet,
> trains out on the street,
> and delivers his message pain-mail!


----------



## phlux (Sep 9, 2004)

----
There once was a ninja named Soke,
Who made others' taijutsu look hokey,
He could quickly rebuke
any attack with a look,
and all while making some joke-y!!
----


----------



## phlux (Sep 9, 2004)

----
Ninjas oft train in the dark,
stealthily seeking their mark,
They punch and they kick,
or some will use stick,
but a True ninja's Bite and no Bark!
----


----------



## phlux (Sep 9, 2004)

----
what is the trick of the mind,
that others attribute our kind,
without any thought,
its released as truth not,
but inside the secret we find!
----


----------



## phlux (Sep 9, 2004)

----
controlling oneself is an art,
of which taijutsu movement is just part,
but to be a master of self
does not require great wealth,
but a True conviction in heart.
----


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2004)

phlux said:
			
		

> ----
> There once was a ninja named Soke,
> Who made others' taijutsu look hokey,
> He could quickly rebuke
> ...



How True!


----------



## DuckofDeath (Sep 10, 2004)

There once was a ninja named Frank
Who made himself Hanshi in rank
Said he with a grin
Taking sojobow in,
'The gullible need a good wank!'


----------



## Enson (Sep 10, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> There once was a ninja named Frank
> Who made himself Hanshi in rank
> Said he with a grin
> Taking sojobow in,
> 'The gullible need a good wank!'


:lookie:


----------



## Shogun (Sep 10, 2004)

Hoo-Ha! take that!

good ones, guys. keep it up. good reading.


----------

